# Favorite Dracula



## RAXL

Who do YOU think of when you think of Dracula?
Bela Lugosi, or Christopher Lee?


----------



## Sinister

I think we ran this poll once before but I could be mistaken. Christopher Lee is far beyond in acting ability and presence than Lugosi was in the role as the Undead Prince of Darkness. There were too many places in the 1930 version that were downright silly and overdrawn. Not that it takes it down any in my book, but Christopher Lee IS Dracula.


----------



## dougspaulding

I yield to no one in my respect for Christopher Lee, however.......

Three words: Bela _is_ Dracula!


----------



## Pixlewitch

I've watched both, and Christopher Lee is Yummier.


----------



## spinwitch

Lee (of course!) but admit it--when you say "Dracula" you do it with the Hungarian accent. And "Children of the night, what music they make" *really* isn't the same without the accent. Lee is better, but Lugosi is iconic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bela Lugosi is the one I think of when Dracula is mentioned. He may not be the better actor, but he has more charm:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Leslie Nielsen. Dracula Dead and Loving It


----------



## spinwitch

Lord Homicide said:


> Leslie Nielsen. Dracula Dead and Loving It


She's ITALIAN???


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Uhm....Count Chocula???:googly:


----------



## randomr8

Bela. But gotta give Hammer its due for quantity.


----------



## randomr8




----------



## Goblin

bela Lugosi


----------



## TheSilentClown

Bela for sure, but as an 80's kid I have to give The Monster Squads Duncan Regehr props


----------



## Lizzyborden

spinwitch said:


> Lee (of course!) but admit it--when you say "Dracula" you do it with the Hungarian accent. And "Children of the night, what music they make" *really* isn't the same without the accent. Lee is better, but Lugosi is iconic.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## goneferal

Frank Langella. I can't help it I grew up in the 80's and he was so sexy!


----------



## Death's Door

This is tough. Here's my breakdown of Draculas:

Iconic - Bella Lugosi (Gets my vote); Christopher Lee
Most Yummy - Count Dracula (cereal)
Handsome - Frank Langella & Chris Sarandon (it's a tie for me)
Comedic - Leslie Nielsen
One you never hear about - William Marshal (Blacula)
Honorable Mention - Gary Oldman


----------



## The-Hog-Flu

Bela is who comes to mind when u hear Dracula....but Lee is far superior in the role...plus he has a heavy metal band


----------

